

Google Chrome for Linux - drp
http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/w00t.html

======
keyist
For those with privacy concerns, Iron is a fork of Chromium that targets
privacy and security.

Download link: <http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron_download.php>

Comparison with Chrome:
[http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron_chrome_vs_iron...](http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron_chrome_vs_iron.php)

~~~
stanley
Iron works great but has issues with Flash (Ubuntu 9.10 x64).

Can anyone confirm if Linux Chrome plays well with Flash?

~~~
kylemathews
For the past ~2 months or so, Linux Chrome has worked really well with flash
-- as good or better than Firefox. They seem to be running a windows version
of flash -- or at least the few times flash has run into an endless loop and I
have to kill it via top, the process name is "exe".

Update: Flash still doesn't work perfectly -- as my trip to scribd just
proved. For times like this, I just reopen the page in Firefox.

~~~
sjs
That explains a lot! I wondered how Chrome OS got the Linux build of Flash
working without X11. I thought they might have a thin X11 lib in their window
manager, but I guess they shoe-horned the Windows build into the Linux version
of Chrome. Crafty.

~~~
wmf
Chrome OS uses X11. The idea that Chrome is running Windows Flash Player under
some kind of Wine wrapper is ridiculous IMO.

~~~
jrockway
But the name contains the string .exe! Clearly that means Windows is being
emulated.

(Note to people that think this is true; install f-spot on Linux some time.
It's a C# application, and ends in .exe. Even though it has nothing to do with
Windows, except that Microsoft spec'd C# and Microsoft makes Windows...)

~~~
malkia
So does all mono compiled applications for unix/mac. It's just an extension.
It might be what you have said, but unless verified. It isn't.

Picasa for example is emulated through wine on Linux/Mac, but that's because
it was developed originally for Win32.

~~~
lt
It's not correct to say that Picasa is emulated using wine. Instead, it's a
native Linux app that has been ported using WineLib, which reimplements a lot
of the Windows API, but compiled to Linux. Instead of replacing API calls with
the Linux equivalents, there's just an additional layer that redirect calls or
implements them.

Wine and WineLib are different things.

------
alec
Stores passwords in plain text on disk:
[http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=25404&...](http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=25404&q=password&colspec=ID%20Stars%20Pri%20Area%20Type%20Status%20Summary%20Modified%20Owner%20Mstone%20OS)

I noticed that detail when I was trying out Chromium a while back, and it
still hasn't been fixed. It seems like a simple but basic security feature. I
don't know what else isn't done yet, but it does make me worry. No guarantees
that Firefox isn't doing similar things I'd object to, but I don't know about
them, so for better or worse I have more confidence in it.

~~~
smanek
What's the alternative?

Even if it encrypts the password before storing them on disk, the
encryption/decryption key are necessarily on disk anyways, no?

~~~
geocar
No.

You can use a master password to decrypt your encrypted password database.

Your operating system might have a keyring service or an encrypted filesystem
you can use to store your keys in.

You might even use a hardware token, or some specialized on-board hardware for
storing your passwords securely.

~~~
est
It's just a matter of time to find the right auto-fill form and replay the
HTTP post data.

------
bumblebird
This may be a niche problem, but I found an interesting bug in chrome
yesterday.

<http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=7357>

Basically, if you do a redirect (30x) then the referrer isn't set. This means
that a number of things are broken. The referrer should be set, and is set in
all other browsers.

For example, if someone clicks on a tinyurl link, which redirects to your
website, you won't get info on where they came from. The referrer will be
empty.

Bug was reported in feb, I'm not sure why it's not been fixed, since it's a
pretty big bug.

------
jiaaro
for what it's worth, I've been able to use the chromium daily builds without
any problems for about 6 months :)

~~~
peregrine
Have you noticed the 5 second computer freeze every time you type or hit a
keyboard button when Chrome is active? Cause I have.

~~~
sant0sk1
If he had that problem I doubt he would have posted:

> I've been able to use the chromium daily builds without any problems for
> about 6 months :)

------
zacharydanger
I just called up my local development site which has a ".dev" domain (which is
setup in /etc/hosts) in Chrome and it decided it didn't want to load up any
JavaScript or CSS. Apparently you have to disable the phishing and malware
protection from the options. Just in case anyone else has a similar setup.

~~~
dchest
I used .aq domain with Chrome for my dev projects: it's real and mostly
unused.

~~~
duskwuff
Antarctica. Nifty!

------
brown9-2
It's not really the same thing without the alt-text, is it?

~~~
rflrob
I'm just sad that Mac Chrome didn't also get a comic.

------
jimmyjim
I know this isn't 'Chrome Support' - but any idea how I would get the scroll
wheel to get working?

edit (i.e., have it be that actually clicking it yields the windows behavior
of being in a 'scroll mode' - motioning it down will have me going down the
page, instead of actually wheeling it down)

------
10ren
Unfortunately, the chromium .deb _pre-depends_ on a version of dpkg that is
greater than the ones available on the xandros repositories for my little
eeePC (it needs >= 1.14.00; repositories have 1.13.25). I'm sure the eee
forums will have a solution to that, so I'll check there.

------
petercooper
Looks like they ran out of cash to get Scott McCloud like they did for the
first, awesome, Chrome comic: <http://www.google.com/googlebooks/chrome/>

------
kingkilr
Are there any advantages to running this over Chromium?

~~~
FlorinAndrei
Some dis-advantages, I guess. Since it's beta, it won't run plugins (yet).
Please correct me if I'm wrong.

~~~
bugs
extensions seem to work fine

~~~
FlorinAndrei
I stand corrected.

~~~
fauigerzigerk
I have tried a few plugins. One in 4 (flashblock) has worked, the others
didn't.

------
leif
Does anyone understand the first panel?

I see a bunch of people in a room, one with a can of soda, and another with a
banana. Is this a party?

------
hussong
Wait, you can resize the comment field? Quite handy, doesn't work with Gecko-
based browsers nor Opera...

~~~
thamer
It’s a webkit feature.

------
steamboiler
Is there an equivalent of the Firefox 'Permit Cookies' plugin for Chrome?

------
Confusion
I've been using the Ubuntu Chromium PPA builds for the last two months and as
far as I can see, it all works just fine. Granted, the Delicious plugin didn't
start working until a few weeks ago and I haven't yet tried any other plugin,
but the developer tools are very good and those are the majority of my Firefox
plugins.

~~~
truebosko
How do you get developer tools working? I'm using PPA builds as well, and I
have no access to dev tools. Tried launching it with some flags and still no
luck. Can't find documentation anywhere :/

~~~
drp
To get to the firebug-ish dev tools, right click and select "Inspect Element",
or pull down on the "Control" menu (top right) and you should see a Developer
menu.

~~~
truebosko
I see the Developer menu, but "Developer Tools" is not listed on my Ubuntu
build like it is on my Windows build. :/

I'm pretty sure I can't Inspect Element on my ubuntu build either, but I will
try it when I get home.

~~~
pyre
If you hook into the Google repo, the unstable Chrome builds have "Inspect
Element", but the daily PPA builds of Chromium haven't for me. As I stated
earlier though, I haven't updated them for a couple of months though.

~~~
mattyb
You need to install the "chromium-browser-inspector" package and restart
Chromium.

------
rufugee
Great...looks slick and runs fast...but with comments like this
(<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/12/07/schmidt_on_privacy/>), how can I
trust it?

~~~
bugs
Obviously you can't because you are doing something you think/know you aren't
supposed to be doing.

In all reality however google is no more evil than telephone companies that
_allow_ the government to place wire taps on lines or datacenters _allowing_
the government to take the private server your website is on.

~~~
andreyf
Since when is following laws evil?

~~~
camccann
Following evil laws is evil. Legality and morality are orthogonal, not
isomorphic, concepts.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Morality and law are not equivalent or coterminous for sure, but I'd hardly
say they are orthogonal. Do you really think they are completely void of
interdependency?

~~~
camccann
They're orthogonal in that both can vary independently of the other. Making an
act legal or illegal does not alter the morality of the act, nor does the
morality of an act in a given context change the legality of performing it.

To the extent that you can plot the morality vs. legality of acts on a
cartesian plane it's nice to find most points near the diagonal, but that
doesn't mean they aren't separate axes.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Doesn't the law tend to follow morality hysterically (ie with hysteresis).
Also a weaker point might be that civil disobedience itself could be
considered immoral [in some moralities].

------
eru
Nice comic. Needs better lettering.

------
andrewcooke
just don't use it for anything you'd rather keep private, i guess...

~~~
pyre
Then run Chromium instead of Chrome. Inspect the code if you are wary about
your privacy on the browser.

